# كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

*كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*

الحلقة الدراسية الأولى  


تعريف الأختراق  

الإختراق بشكل عام هو القدرة على الوصول لهدف معين بطريقة غير مشروعة عن طريق ثغرات في نظام الحماية الخاص بالهدف وبطبيعة الحال هي سمة سيئة يتسم بها المخترق لقدرته على دخول أجهزة الأخرين عنوه ودون رغبة منهم وحتى دون علم منهم بغض النظر عن الأضرار الجسيمة التي قد يحدثها سواء بأجهزتهم الشخصية او بنفسياتهم عند سحبة ملفات وصور تخصهم وحدهم . ما الفرق هنا بين المخترق للأجهزة الشخصية والمقتحم للبيوت المطمئنة الآمنه ؟؟ أرائيتم دناءة الأختراق وحقارته. 

أسباب الإختراق ودوافعه  

لم تنتشر هذه الظاهرة لمجرد العبث وإن كان العبث وقضاء وقت الفراغ من أبرز العوامل التي ساهمت في تطورها وبروزها الي عالم الوجود . وقد أجمل المؤلفين الثلاثة للمراجع التي استعنت بها في هذة الدروة الدوافع الرئيسية للأختراق في ثلاث نقاط اوجزها هنا على النحو التالي : 

1- الدافع السياسي والعسكري: ممالاشك فيه أن التطور العلمي والتقني أديا الي الأعتماد بشكل شبة كامل على أنظمة الكمبيوتر في أغلب الاحتياجات التقنية والمعلوماتية. فمنذ الحرب البارردة والصراع المعلوماتي والتجسسي بين الدولتين العظميين على أشده. ومع بروز مناطق جديده للصراع في العالم وتغير الطبيعة المعلوماتيه للأنظمة والدول ، اصبح الأعتماد كليا على الحاسب الألي وعن طريقة اصبح الاختراق من اجل الحصول على معلومات سياسية وعسكرية واقتصادية مسالة أكثر أهمية. 

2- الدافع التجاري: من المعروف أن الشركات التجارية الكبرى تعيش هي ايضا فيما بينها حربا مستعرة ( الكوكا كولا والبيبسي كولا على سبيل المثال) وقد بينت الدراسات الحديثة أن عددا من كبريات الشركات التجارية يجرى عليها أكثر من خمسين محاولة إختراق لشبكاتها كل يوم. 

3- الدافع الفردي: بداءت اولى محاولات الأختراق الفردية بين طلاب الجامعات بالولايات المتحدة كنوع من التباهي بالنجاح في إختراق اجهزة شخصية لأصدقائهم ومعارفهم ومالبثت أن تحولت تلك الظاهرة الي تحدي فيما بينهم في اختراق الأنظمة بالشركات ثم بمواقع الأنترنت. ولايقتصر الدافع على الأفراد فقط بل توجد مجموعات ونقابات اشبة ماتكون بالأنديه وليست بذات أهداف تجارية. بعض الأفراد بشركات كبرى بالولايات المتحدة ممن كانوا يعملون مبرمجين ومحللي نظم تم تسريحهم من اعمالهم للفائض الزائد بالعمالة فصبوا جم غضبهم على انظمة شركاتهم السابقة مفتحمينها ومخربين لكل ماتقع ايديهم علية من معلومات حساسة بقصد الأنتقام . وفي المقابل هناك هاكرز محترفين تم القبض عليه بالولايات المتحدة وبعد التفاوض معهم تم تعيينهم بوكالة المخابرات الأمريكية الس أي اي وبمكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي الأف بي أي وتركزت معظم مهماتهم في مطاردة الهاكرز وتحديد مواقعهم لأرشاد الشرطة اليهم . 

أنواع الأختراق  

يمكن تقسيم الإختراق من حيث الطريقة المستخدمة الي ثلاثة أقسام: 

1- إختراق المزودات او الأجهزة الرئيسية للشركات والمؤسسات او الجهات الحكومية وذلك بأختراق الجدران النارية التي عادة توضع لحمايتها وغالبا مايتم ذلك باستخدام المحاكاة Spoofing وهو مصطلح يطلق على عملية إنتحال شخصية للدخول الي النظام حيث أن حزم الـ IP تحتوي على عناوين للمرسل والمرسل اليه وهذة العناوين ينظر اليها على أنها عناوين مقبولة وسارية المفعول من قبل البرامج وأجهزة الشبكة . ومن خلال طريقة تعرف بمسارات المصدر Source Routing فإن حزم الـ IP قد تم اعطائها شكلا تبدو معه وكأنها قادمة من كمبيوتر معين بينما هي في حقيقة الأمر ليست قادمة منه وعلى ذلك فإن النظام إذا وثق بهوية عنوان مصدر الحزمة فإنه يكون بذلك قد حوكي (خدع) وهذة الطريقة هي ذاتها التي نجح بها مخترقي الهوت ميل في الولوج الي معلومات النظام قبل شهرين. 

2- إختراق الأجهزة الشخصية والعبث بما تحوية من معلومات وهي طريقة للأسف شائعة لسذاجة اصحاب الأجهزة الشخصية من جانب ولسهولة تعلم برامج الأختراقات وتعددها من جانب اخر. 

3- التعرض للبيانات اثناء انتقالها والتعرف على شيفرتها إن كانت مشفرة وهذة الطريقة تستخدم في كشف ارقام بطاقات الأئتمان وكشف الأرقام السرية للبطاقات البنكيه ATM وفي هذا السياق نحذر هنا من امرين لايتم الأهتمام بهما بشكل جدي وهما عدم كشف ارقام بطاقات الأئتمان لمواقع التجارة الألكترونية إلا بعد التأكد بألتزام تلك المواقع بمبداء الأمان . أما الأمر الثاني فبقدر ماهو ذو أهمية أمنية عالية إلا أنه لايؤخذ مأخذ الجديه . فالبعض عندما يستخدم بطاقة السحب الألي من مكائن البنوك النقدية ATM لاينتظر خروج السند الصغير المرفق بعملية السحب او انه يلقي به في اقرب سلة للمهملات دون ان يكلف نفسه عناء تمزيقة جيدا . ولو نظرنا الي ذلك المستند سنجد ارقاما تتكون من عدة خانات طويله هي بالنسبة لنا ليست بذات أهمية ولكننا لو أدركنا بأن تلك الأرقام ماهي في حقيقة الأمر الا إنعكاس للشريط الممغنط الظاهر بالجهة الخلفية لبطاقة الـ ATM وهذا الشريط هو حلقة الوصل بيننا وبين رصيدنا بالبنك الذي من خلالة تتم عملية السحب النقدي لأدركنا اهمية التخلص من المستند الصغير بطريقة مضمونه ونقصد بالضمان هنا عدم تركها لهاكر محترف يمكنه استخراج رقم الحساب البنكي بل والتعرف على الأرقام السرية للبطاقة البنكية ATM . 

اثار الأختراق:  

1- تغيير الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع الويب كما حدث لموقع فلسطيني مختص بالقدس حيث غير بعض الشباب الإسرائيلي الصور الخاصة بالقدس الي صور تتعلق بالديانه اليهودية بعد عملية إختراق مخطط لها. 

2- السطو بقصد الكسب المادي كتحويل حسابات البنوك او الحصول على خدمات مادية او اي معلومات ذات مكاسب مادية كأرقام بطاقات الأئتمان والأرقام السرية الخاصة ببطاقات الـ ATM 

3- إقتناص كلمات السر التي يستخدمها الشخص للحصول على خدمات مختلفة كالدخول الي الانترنت حيث يلاحظ الضحية ان ساعاته تنتهي دون ان يستخدمها وكذلك انتحال شخصية في منتديات الحوار كما حدث للأخت الدانه بهذة الساحة. والأن وبعد هذة العجالة هل فكرتم بخطورة الاختراق ؟! هل خطر على احدكم بأن جهازة قد اخترق ؟؟ وكيف له أن يعرف ذلك قبل أن يبداء التخلص من ملفات التجسس ؟ هذة الأمور وامور أخرى تهمنا جميعا سنتطرق اليها في الحلقة الدراسية القادمة إن شاء الله 

يتبع .....​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

الحلقة الدراسية الثانية  


تعريف الهاكر  

أطلقت هذة الكلمة اول ما أطلقت في الستينيات لتشير الي المبرمجين المهرة القادرين على التعامل مع الكمبيوتر ومشاكله بخبرة ودراية حيث أنهم وكانوا يقدمون حلولا لمشاكل البرمجة بشكل تطوعي في الغالب . 

بالطبع لم تكن الويندوز او مايعرف بالـ Graphical User Interface او GUI قد ظهرت في ذلك الوقت ولكن البرمجة بلغة البيسيك واللوغو والفورتوران في ذلك الزمن كانت جديرة بالأهتمام . ومن هذا المبداء غدى العارفين بتلك اللغات والمقدمين العون للشركات والمؤسسات والبنوك يعرفون بالهاكرز وتعني الملمين بالبرمجة ومقدمي خدماتهم للأخرين في زمن كان عددهم لايتجاوز بضع الوف على مستوى العالم أجمع. لذلك فإن هذا الوصف له مدلولات إيجابية ولايجب خلطه خطأ مع الفئة الأخرى الذين يسطون عنوه على البرامج ويكسرون رموزها بسبب إمتلاكهم لمهارات فئة الهاكرز الشرفاء. ونظرا لما سببته الفئة الأخيرة من مشاكل وخسائر لا حصر لها فقد أطلق عليهم إسما مرادفا للهاكرز ولكنه يتداول خطأ اليوم وهو (الكراكرز) Crackers. كان الهاكرز في تلك الحقبة من الزمن يعتبرون عباقرة في البرمجة فالهاكر هو المبرمج الذي يقوم بتصميم أسرع البرامج والخالي في ذات الوقت من المشاكل والعيوب التي تعيق البرنامج عن القيام بدورة المطلوب منه. ولأنهم كذلك فقد ظهر منهم إسمان نجحا في تصميم وإرساء قواعد أحد البرامج المستخدمة اليوم وهما دينيس ريتشي وكين تومسون اللذان نجحا في اواخر الستينيات في إخراج برنامج اليونيكس الشهير الي حيز الوجود. لذلك فمن الأفضل عدم إطلاق لقب الهاكر على الأفراد الذين يدخلون عنوة الي الأنظمة بقصد التطفل او التخريب بل علينا إطلاق لقب الكراكرز عليهم وهي كلمة مأخوذة من الفعل Crack بالأنجليزية وتعني الكسر او التحطيم وهي الصفة التي يتميزون بها . 

أنواع الكراكرز  

قد لايستصيغ البعض كلمة كراكرز التي ادعو بها المخربين هنا لأنه تعود على كلمة هاكرز ولكني سأستخدمها لأعني به المخربين لأنظمة الكمبيوتر وهم على كل حال ينقسمون الي قسمين : 

1- المحترفون: هم إما أن يكونوا ممن يحملون درجات جامعية عليا تخصص كمبيوتر ومعلوماتية ويعملون محللي نظم ومبرمجين ويكونوا على دراية ببرامج التشغيل ومعرفة عميقة بخباياها والثغرات الموجودة بها. تنتشر هذة الفئة غالبا بأمريكا وأوروبا ولكن إنتشارهم بداء يظهر بالمنطقة العربية (لايعني هذا أن كل من يحمل شهادة عليا بالبرمجة هو باي حال من الأحوال كراكر) ولكنه متى ما إقتحم الأنظمة عنوة مستخدما اسلحته البرمجية العلمية في ذلك فهو بطبيعة الحال احد المحترفين. 

2- الهواه: إما أن يكون احدهم حاملا لدرجة علمية تساندة في الأطلاع على كتب بلغات أخرى غير لغته كالأدب الإنجليزي او لديه هواية قوية في تعلم البرمجة ونظم التشغيل فيظل مستخدما للبرامج والتطبيقات الجاهزة ولكنه يطورها حسبما تقتضيه حاجته ولربما يتمكن من كسر شيفرتها البرمجية ليتم نسخها وتوزيعها بالمجان. هذا الصنف ظهر كثيرا في العامين الأخرين على مستوى المعمورة وساهم في إنتشارة عاملين . الأول: إنتشار البرامج المساعدة وكثرتها وسهولة التعامل معها . والأمر الثاني: إرتفاع اسعار برامج وتطبيقات الكمبيوتر الأصلية التي تنتجها الشركات مما حفز الهواة على إيجاد سبل أخرى لشراء البرامج الأصلية بأسعار تقل كثيرا عما وضع ثمنا لها من قبل الشركات المنتجه. 

ينقسم الهواة كذلك الي قسمين :  

1- الخبير: وهو شخص يدخل للأجهزة دون الحاق الضرر بها ولكنه يميل الي السيطرة على الجهاز فتجده يحرك الماوس عن بعد او يفتح مشغل الأقراص بقصد السيطرة لا أكثر . 

2- المبتدي: هذا النوع أخطر الكراكرز جميعهم لأنه يحب أن يجرب برامج الهجوم دون أن يفقه تطبيقها فيستخدمها بعشوائية لذلك فهو يقوم أحيانا بدمار واسع دون أن يدري بما يفعله. 

الكراكرز بالدول العربية: 

للأسف الشديد كثير من الناس بالدول العربية يرون بأن الكراكرز هم أبطال بالرغم أن العالم كلة قد غير نظرته لهم. فمنذ دخول خدمة الأنترنت للدول العربية في العام 1996 تقريبا والناس يبحثون عن طرق قرصنه جديدة وقد ذكرت اخر الحصائيات بأن هناك اكثر من 80% من المستخدمين العرب تحتوي اجهزتهم على ملفات باتش وهي ملفات تسهل عمل الكراكرز ( ساشرح في نهاية هذا الجزء ثلاث طرق إختبارية للكشف عن ملفات الباتش بالأجهزة الشخصية). 

الكراكرز بدول الخليج العربي : 

إنتشرت ثقافة الكراكرز كثيرا بدول الخليج العربي خصوصا بالسعودية على رغم دخولها المتأخر لخدمة الأنترنت (يناير 1999) حيث كثرت الشكاوي من عدة افراد وشركات وقد بين الأستبيان الذي أجرته مجلتين عربيتين متخصصتين هما بي سي و إنترنت العالم العربي أن بعض الأجهزة بالدول الخليجية تتعرض لمحاولات إختراق مرة واحدة على الأقل يوميا. 

إختبار الكشف عن ملفات التجسس Patch Files :  

توجد طرق عديدة لإكتشاف وجود ملفات يمكن من خلالها تضييق الخناق على ملفات التجسس في حال إكتشافها والتخلص منها نهائيا لقطع الطريق على الكراكرز 

المتصل بجهاز الضحية وهي على النحو التالي : 

الطريقة الأولي : بواسطة ملف تسجيل النظام Registry : 

1- أنقر على إبداء Start 

2- أكتب في خانة التشغيل Run الأمر : rigedit 

3- إفتح المجلدات التالية حسب الترتيب في قائمة Registery Editor : 

- HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE 

- Software 

- Microsoft 

- Windows 

- Current Version 

- Run 

4- والآن من نافذة تسجيل النظام Registry Editor انظر الي يمين النافذة بالشاشة المقسومة ستشاهد تحت قائمة Names أسماء الملفات التي تعمل مع قائمة بدء التشغيل ويقابلها في قائمة Data عنوان الملف . 

5- لاحظ الملفات جيدا فإن وجدت ملف لايقابلة عنوان بالـ Data او قد ظهر امامة سهم صغير <--- فهو ملف تجسس إذ ليس له عنوان معين بالويندوز. 

6- تخلص منه بالضغط على الزر الأيمن للفارة ثم Delete 

-------------------------- 

الطريقة الثانية بواسطة الأمر :msconfig  

1- انقر ابداء Start 

2- اكتب في خانة التشغيل Run الأمر التالي : msconfig 

3- سوف تظهر لك نافذة System Configuration Utility أختر لسان التبويب Start up 

4- ستظهر لك شاشة تعرض البرامج التي تبداء العمل مباشرة مع بدء التشغيل 

5- إفحص هذة البرامج جيدا بالنظر فإن شككت بوجود برامج غريبة لم تقم أنت بتثبيتها بجهازك فقم بالغاء الإشارة الظاهرة بالمربع الصغير المقابل له فتكون بذلك قد اوقفت عمل البرنامج التجسسي او غيره من البرامج الغير مرغوب بها. 

-------------------------- 

الطريقة الثالثة بواسطة الدوس Dos: 

هذة الطريقة كانت تستخدم قبل ظهور الويندوز وهي من اسهل الطرق : 

1- إفتح الدوس من محث MSDos بقائمة إبداء 

2- أكتب الأمر التالي : C:/Windowsdir patch.* 

3- إن وجدت ملف الباتش فقم بمسحة بالطريقة التالية: 

C:Windowsdelete patch.* 

في الحلقة الدراسية القادمة إن شاء الله سنتعلم ميكانيكية الاختراق وكيف يتم عن طريق الريموت والسيطرة على الأجهزة والأنظمة عن بعد وسنتطرق للبرامج التي تستخدم في ذلك وطريقة عملها (كيف تعمل وليس كيف يعمل بها) وأيضا سنتحدث عن الطرق التي يمكن بها إعاقة عمل تلك البرامج دون علم من الكراكرز .  ​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

الحلقة الدراسية الثالثة  


ميكانيكية الإختراق  
يعتمد الاختراق على السيطرة عن بعد Remote وهي لاتتم الا بوجود عاملين مهمين : الأول البرنامج المسيطر ويعرف بالعميل Client والثاني الخادم Server الذي يقوم بتسهيل عملية الأختراق ذاتها. 

وبعبارة أخرى لابد من توفر برنامج على كل من جهازي المخترق والضحية ففي جهاز الضحية يوجد برنامج الخادم وفي جهاز المخترق يوجد برنامج العميل . تختلف طرق إختراق الأجهزة والنظم بإختلاف وسائل الإختراق ، ولكنها جميعا تعتمد على فكرة توفر إتصال عن بعد بين جهازي الضحية والذي يزرع به الخادم (server) الخاص بالمخترق ، وجهاز المخترق على الطرف الأخر حيث يوجد برنامج المستفيد او العميل Client وهناك ثلاث طرق شائعة لتنفيذ ذلك : 

1) عن طريق ملفات أحصنة طروادة Trojan : لتحقيق نظرية الأختراق لابد من توفر بريمج تجسسي يتم إرسالة وزرعة من قبل المستفيد في جهاز الضحيه ويعرف بالملف اللاصق ويسمى (الصامت) أحيانا وهوملف باتش patch صغير الحجم مهمته الأساسية المبيت بجهاز الضحيه (الخادم) وهو حلقة الوصل بينه وبين المخترق (المستفيد) . 

كيفية الإرسال والاستقبال : 

تقوم الفكرة هنا على إرسال ملف باتش صغير هذا الملف يعرف باسم حصان طروادة لأنه يقوم بمقام الحصان الخشبي الشهير في الأسطورة المعروفة الذي ترك امام الحصن وحين ادخله اليه الناس خرج من داخلة الغزاة فتمكنوا من السيطرة والإستيلا على الحصن . ملفنا الصغير الفتاك هذا ربما يكون اكثر خبثا من الحصان الخشبي بالرواية لأنه حالما يدخل لجهاز الضحية يغير من هيئته فلو فرضنا بأن إسمه mark.exe وحذرنا منه صديق فأننا سنجده يحمل اسما اخرا بعد يوم او يومين . لهذا السبب تكمن خطورة احصنه طراودة فهي من جانب تدخل للأجهزة في صمت وهدوء ، ويصعب اكتشافها من جانب اخر في حالة عدم وجود برنامج جيد مضاد للفيروسات . 

لاتعتبر احصنة طروادة فيروسات وإن كانت برامج مضادات الفيروسات تعتبرها كذلك فهي بالمقام الأول ملفات تجسس ويمكن أن يسيطر من خلالها المستفيد سيطرة تامه على جهاز الضحية عن بعد وتكمن خطورتها في كونها لاتصدر اية علامات تدل على وجودها بجهاز الخادم. 

كيفية الأرسال :  

تتم عملية إرسال بريمجات التجسس بعدة طرق من اشهرها البريد الألكتروني حيث يقوم الضحية بفتح المرفقات المرسلة ضمن رسالة غير معروفة المصدر فيجد به برنامج الباتش المرسل فيظنه برنامجا مفيدا فيفتحه او أنه يفتحه من عامل الفضول ليجده لايعمل بعد فتحة فيتجاهلة ظانا بأنه معطوب ويهمل الموضوع بينما في ذلك الوقت يكون المخترق قد وضع قدمه الأولى بداخل الجهاز ( يقوم بعض الأشخاص بحذف الملف مباشرة عند إكتشافهم بأنه لايعمل ولكن يكون قد فات الأوان لأن ملف الباتش من هذا النوع يعمل فورا بعد فتحة وإن تم حذفه كما سنرى فيما بعد) . 

هناك طرق أخرى لزرع أحصنه طروادة غير البريد الألكتروني كأنتقاله عبر المحادثة من خلال برنامج الـ ICQ وكذلك عن طريق إنزال بعض البرامج من احد المواقع الغير موثوق بها . كذلك يمكن اعادة تكوين حصان طروادة من خلال الماكرو الموجودة ببرامج معالجات النصوص. 

كيفية الإستقبال:  

عند زرع ملف الباتش في جهاز الضحية (الخادم) فأنه يقوم مباشرة بالأتجاه الي ملف تسجيل النظام Registry لأنه يؤدي ثلاثة امور رئيسية في كل مرة يتم فيها تشغيل الجهاز : (1) فتح بوابة او منفذ ليتم من خلالها الاتصال (2) تحديث نفسه وجمع المعلومات المحدثة بجهاز الضحية إستعدادا لأرسالها للمخترق فيما بعد (3) وتحديث بيانات المخترق (المستفيد) في الطرف الأخر . تكون المهمة الرئيسية لملف الباتش فور زرعة مباشرة فتح منفذ إتصال داخل الجهاز المصاب تمكن برامج المستفيد (برامج الإختراقات) من النفوذ. كما أنه يقوم بعملية التجسس بتسجيل كل مايحدث بجهاز الضحية او انه يقوم بعمل اشياء اخرى حسب مايطلبه منه المستفيد كتحريك الماوس او فتح باب محرك السي دي وكل ذلك يتم عن بعد. 

بوابات الأتصال Ports  

يتم الاتصال بين الجهازين عبر بوابات ports او منافذ اتصال وقد يظن البعض بأنها منافذ مادية في امكانه رؤيتها كمنافذ الطابعة والفأرة ولكنها في واقع الأمر جزء من الذاكرة له عنوان معين يتعرف علية الجهاز بأنه منطقة إتصال يتم عبره ارسال واستقبال البيانات ويمكن استخدام عدد كبير من المنافذ للأتصال وعددها يزيد عن 65000 يميز كل منفذ عن الاخر رقمه فمثلا المنفذ رقم 1001 يمكن اجراء اتصال عن طريقة وفي تفس اللحظه يتم استخدام المنفذ رقم 2001 لإجراء اتصال اخر. 

التواصل :  

قلنا بأن المخترق قد تمكن من وضع قدمة الأولى بداخل جهاز الضحية بعد زرع ملف الباتش به ورغم خطورة وجود هذا الملف بجهاز الضحية فأنه يبقى في حالة خمول طالما لم يطلب منه المخترق التحرك فهو مجرد خادم ينفذ مايصدر له من اوامر ولكن بدونه لايتمكن المخترق من السيطرة على جهاز الضحية عن بعد ، وحتى يتم له ذلك، فإن على المخترق بناء حلقة وصل متينه بينه وبين الخادم عن طريق برامج خاصة تعرف ببرامج الإختراق . من جانب اخر تبقى احصنة طروادة عديمة الفائدة إن لم يتمكن المخترق من التعامل معها وهي تفقد ميزتها الخطرة حالما يتم اكتشافها والتخلص منها كما اوضحت بالحلقة الدراسية السابقة. وهناك عامل ممتاز يساهم في تحقيق هذة الميزة فبرامج مضادات الفيروسات الجيدة تكتشف ملفات الباتش الحاملة لأحصنة طروادة وتمنعها من الدخول للأجهزة لهذا يؤكد كل من له المام بالمعلوماتية أن تزود دائما الأجهزة الشخصية ببرامج مضادات الفيروسات وتحديثها بين الحين والأخر لأنها الخطوة الأولى للوقاية من الأختراقات ، كذلك علينا أن نتعود على عدم تمكين عامل الفضول من الولوج الي انفسنا فلانفتح اية مرفقات للبريد الألكتروني مجهول المصدر مهما كانت المغريات. 

2) عن طريق الـ IP Address : ذكرت بأن ملفات الباتش الحاملة لأحصنة طروادة هي حلقة الوصل بين المخترق والضحية ، ولكن في واقع الأمر فإن ملفات الباتش ليست إلا طريقة واحدة لتحقيق التواصل . عند إتصالك بالأنترنت تكون معرض لكشف الكثير من المعلومات عنك كعنوان جهازك وموقعه ومزود الخدمة الخاص بك وتسجيل كثير من تحركاتك على الشبكة. ولاتتعجب كثيرا حين تعلم بأن كثيرا من المواقع التي تزورها تفتح سجلا خاصا بك يتضمن عنوان الموقع الذي جئت منه IP Address ونوع الكمبيوتر والمتصفح الذي استخدمته بل وحتى نوع معالج جهازك وسرعته ومواصفات شاشاتك وتفاصيل كثيرة. 

كيف تم معرفة كل ذلك ؟ يمكنك التحقق من هذا السؤال لو انك زرت الموقع التالي : 

http://www.privacy.net/ 

او الموقع التالي : 

http://www.consumer.net/ 

بعد التسجيل اطلب من احد الموقعين فحص جهازك اثناء اتصالك بالأنترنت وستفاجأ بالنتيجة . 

مبدئيا عنوانك الخاص بالأنترنت Internet Protocol او IP يكشف الكثير عنك فكل جهاز متصل بالشبكة يكون له رقم معين خاص به يعرف بأسم الـ IP Address وكل عنوان لموقع على الأنترنت يترجم الي IP Address الخاص بمزود الخدمة وبأختصار يكون الـ IP كرقم هوية خاص بكل من يعمل على الأنترنت. حينما يتمكن مخترق محترف من معرفة رقم الـ IP الخاص بالضحية فأنه من خلالة يتمكن من الولوج الي الجهاز والسيطرة عليه خلال الفترة التي يكون فيها الضحية متصلا بالشبكة فقط ، ولكن هذا الخيار لايخدم المخترق كثيرا لأن السيرفر الخاص بمزود الخدمة يقوم بتغيير رقم الـ IP الخاص بالمشترك تلقائيا عند كل عملية دخول للشبكة . يمكنك أن تجرب ذلك بنفسك بالطريقة التالية: 

 ​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

تابع الدرس الثالث

أثناء إتصالك بالشبكة ومن قائمة إبداء إختر تشغيل واكتب الأمر التالي في المستطيل الظاهر : winipcfg سيظهر لك عنوان الـ IP اكتبه في ورقة صغيرة واقطع اتصالك . أعد الأتصال مرة اخرى بالشبكة وقم بالأجراء السابق ستجد أن عنوان الـ IP الخاص بك قد تغير. 

3) عن طريق الكوكي Cookie : 

يمكن ايضا تحقيق التواصل للأختراق عن طريق الكوكي Cookie وهي عباراة عن ملف صغير تضعة بعض المواقع التي يزورها المستخدم على قرصة الصلب . هذا الملف به اليات تمكن الموقع الذي يتبع له جمع وتخزين بعض البيانات عن الجهاز وعدد المرات التي زار المستخدم فيها الموقع كما وأنها تسرع عمليات نقل البيانات بين جهاز المستخدم والموقع فالهدف الأساسي منها هو تجاري ولكنه يساء إستخدامة من قبل بعض المبرمجين المتمرسين بلغة الجافا Jafa فهذة اللغة لديها قدرات عالية للتعمق اكثر لداخل الأجهزة والحصول على معلومات اكثر عن المستخدم. لايفضل منع الكوكيز كليا ولكن يمكن فلترتها من خلال المتصفح او ببعض البرامج كالجارد دوق . 

وبعد فإن ميكانيكية الأختراق تتم مبدئيا بوضع بريمج الخادم بجهاز الضحية ويتم الأتصال به عبر المنفذ port الذي فتحة للمستفيد (المخترق) في الطرف الأخر ولكن حلقة الوصل هذة تنقصها المعابر وهي البرامج المخصصة للأختراق وهذة الأخيرة سأتطرق اليها في الحلقة الدراسية القادمة إن شاء الله حيث سأشرح كيف تعمل برامج الأختراق ، وكيف علينا أن نتعامل معها ، وكيف نوهم المخترق بنجاح إختراقة بينما هو يجري خلف سراب​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

الحلقة الدراسية الرابعة  

البرامج المؤذية - Harmful Software 
الاختراق ليس الا احد انواع التدمير الممكنه عبر البرامج المؤذية ، لذلك فالمخاطر التي يتعرض لها مستخدم الكمبيوتر العادي تتنوع بتنوع واختلاف البرامج المؤذية وامكاناتها وإن كان الاختراق هو اخطرها وابرزها. 

المخاطر وانواع البرامج المؤذية: 

تتراوح المخاطر التي يتعرض لها المستخدم من مجرد ازعاج بسيط الي مستوى الكارثة وقد صنف المؤلفين الثلاثة هذة المخاطر الي اربعة اصناف: 

1- القتابل وبرامج الطوفان Flooders/Bombers حيث يفاجأ المستخدم بوجود مئات الرسائل في عنوانه الألكتروني او عبر برنامج الـ ICQ من اشخاص وعناوين لم يسمع بهم من قبل وهذا الصنف من المخاطر هو الأقل خطوره حيث انه يسبب ازعاجا ومضيعا للوقت لا اكثر . 

2- الخداع Spoofing شرحت هذا الخطر سابقا وهو عملية تمويه وطمس للهويه حيث تتم سرقة حساب الدخول للأنترنت بأسم المستخدم فيجد ساعاته تنقص دون ان يستخدمها او يتم من خلالة سرقة كلمة السر في ساحات الحوار فتكتب مقالات لم يكتبها في حقيقة الأمر المستخدم الحقيقي. 

3- التدمير من خلال برامج الـ Nukers تقوم هذة البرامج بتعطيل نظام التشغيل ويتراوح خطرها بين تغيير الوقت بساعة النظام وبين توقف النظام كليا عن العمل وتوجد انواع منها تركز على برنامج معين لتدميره دون الحاق الضرر بنظام التشغيل ذاته. 

4- الباب الخلفي Backdoor هذا الصنف هو الأخطر وهو المحور الذي يدور حوله موضوع هذة الدوره الدراسية ، وهو الشائع بين كل المخترقين لأنه يجعل المخترق قادرا على الدخول لجهاز الضحية والسيطره عليه كليا او جزئيا بحسب البرنامج المستخدم . البعض يظن خطأ بأن الـ Backdoor اسم برنامج للأختراق ولكنه تعبير مجازي ويعني بالعربية الدخول من الباب الخلفي الغير مرئي وعن طريقة يتم دخول المخترقين لجهاز الضحية . 

أشهر برامج الأختراق وكيفية عمل كل منها:  

كثيرة هي برامج الأختراق ومتعدده ولكن هناك نظرية سائدة تشمل الجانب النفسي للمخترقين وهي البساطة في التعامل مع برنامج الأختراق والحصول على ما خف وزنه وغلاء ثمنه من جهاز الضحيه Easy to Go ، وبمعنى أخر فأن المخترق لايرغب في برنامج معقد يأخذ كثيرا من الوقت في تعلمه وكذلك لايرغب بعد تعلم البرنامج واتقانه الدخول الي جهاز خاوي لاسمن فيه ولاعسل . لهذا السبب نجد بأن هناك ثلاثة برامج شهيرة ومعروفة يستخدمها المخترقون في كل أرجاء المعمورة لبساطة تعلمها وسهولة إتقانها وفي نفس الوقت خطورة ما تقوم به . هذة البرامج الثلاث سأشرحها بالتفصيل مركزا على ثلاثة عوامل فيهم (1) إمكانات كل برنامج (2) كيفية إكتشافة في الأجهزة (3) كيفية التخلص منه وجعل المخترق يجري خلف سراب . 

برامج الأختراق المتداولة:  

هذة قائمة بأشهر البرامج المتداولة مرتبة حسب خطورتها ، وسأكتفي بشرح الثلاثة الأولى منها لشهرتها وتداولها بين المخترقين في ارجاء المعمورة قاطبة: 

1- Net Bus 

2- Back Orifice 

3- Sub Seven 

4- Hack a Tack 

5- Master Paradise 

6- Deep Throat 

7- Girl Friend 

8- Net Sphere 

9- Win Crash 

10- Big Cluck 

11- Executer 

1- برنامج الـ Net Bus : تمكن مبرمج سويدي إسمه كارل نيكتر في عام 1998 من إصدار نسخة تجريبيه تعمل على الويندوز 95 من برنامج لم يطلق عليه اسما وقتها . ذلك البرنامج يمكن مستخدمه من تشغيله بواسطة كمبيوتر بعيد (ريموت) بنفس الفكرة التي ذكرتها في الفصل السابق هذا البرنامج سماه اتوبيس الشبكة Net Bus صدرت بعد ذلك نسخ عديده منه اذكر منها نسخة 1.6 و 1.7 و Net Bus Pro وأخيرا Net Bus 2000 . 

إمكانات برنامج Net Bus : يسمح البرنامج لأي شخص بالسيطرة على جهاز الضحية عن بعد (ريموت) بالشكل التالي: 

1- عرض صورة مفاجئة على شاشة الضحية او تغيير اعدادات الشاشة دون تدخل من المستخدم 

2- استبدال مفاتيح الماوس الأيمن والايسر 

3- تشغيل برنامج معين بصورة مفاجئة 

4- فتح و غلق باب سواقة الـ CD تلقائيا دون تدخل من المستخدم 

5- عزف اي ملف صوتي فجأه 

6- وضع مؤشر الماوس في نطاق معين من الشاشة لا يستطيع المستخدم ان يتعداه 

7- تحريك مؤشر الماوس دون ان يفعل ذلك المستخدم الاصلي 

8- عرض رسالة قصيرة على الشاشة تختفي فجأة او تبقى معلقة دائما بالشاشة لايستطيع المستخدم التخلص منها. 

9- قفل واعادة تشغيل الجهاز Rebooting بطريقة مفاجئة 

10- الذهاب الي موقع معين على الويب 

11- التجسس على المستخدم ورؤية اية كلمات يكتبها 

12- التقاط صور لسطح المكتب عن بعد 

13- ارسال معلومات لكومبيوتر المخترق عبر بريمج الباتش المزروع بجهاز الضحية 

14- عرض محتويات القرص الصلب بالكامل عن بعد 

15- انزال downloading اي ملف من جهاز الضحية لجهاز المخترق 

16- تحميل upload اي ملف من جهاز المخترق لجهاز الضحيه 

17- التحكم في علو وانخفاض الصوت 

18- في حالة ارتباط مايكروفون بجهاز الضحية فيمكن للمخترق الأستماع لما يدور من حديث بالغرفة المتواجد بها جهاز الضحية 

19- حذف اي ملف من القرص الصلب عن بعد 

20- الغاء disable عمل مفاتيح معينه من لوحة المفاتيح 

21- اقفال اي نافذة من النوافذ المفتوحة بشاشة الضحية 

22- فتح نوافذ معينه بطريقة مفاجئة 

23- اضافة كلمة سر لجهاز الضحية تمنعه من الدخول لجهازه 

24- تغيير او حذف كلمات السر الخاصة بالضحية واستبدالها بكلمات اخرى 

25- تغيير اعدادات النظام بالجهاز الخاص بالضحيه كل هذة الوظائف السابقة يمكن لأي مخترق لديه هذا البرنامج او اي برنامج للأختراقات مع اختلاف قدراتها أن يستخدمها على كمبيوتر الضحية المزروع به الملف الخادم (ملف الباتش). 

قد يسبب ما ذكرت اعلاه شئ من الخوف او الوسوسة لمن ظهر في جهازه احد او بعض الأعراض المذكوره ولكني انصحه ان لا يستعجل الأمور وقبل اتخاذه لأي قرار عليه اولا الكشف على جهازه والبحث عن اي ملف تجسسي مزروع به عن طريق الوسائل الثلاث التي ذكرتها في الفصل الأول . هذا من جانب ، اما جانب اخر فأن المخترق لكي يتمكن من الأختراق عليه الدخول من احد المنافذ ports والبرامج المضادة للمخترقين والتي ساشرحها في الفصل الثالث إن شاء الله كفيلة بأغلاق تلك المنافذ في وجه المخترق ولكن حتى نقطع الطريق هنا على المخترق فإليكم طريقة فذة لأكتشاف المنافذ المفتوحة واغلاقها بطريقة يدويه من خلال الويندوز ويجب تنفيذ هذا الأجراء اثناء الإتصال بالأنترنت online : 

1- من قائمة إبداء اختر تشغيل 

2- عند ظهور مربع الحوار الخاص بتنفيذ الأوامر اكتب Command 

3- سيظهر لك اطار نظام التشغيل دوس وفي داخل الأطار وامام خانة المؤشر اكتب : netstat-a ثم اضغط Enter 

4- عند تنفيذ الخطوة السابقة سيتم عرض جميع المنافذ المفتوحة بجهازك وهي التي تلي الرمز  ) مباشرة ، أما ماقبل الرمز فهو اسم الكمبيوتر الخاص بك الذي تم تعريفه عند تجهيز شبكة الأتصال . 



يتبع ......​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

5- والأن قارن ارقام المنافذ التي ظهرت لك مع ارقام المنافذ التالية وهي المنافذ التي يفتحها في العادة ملف التجسس (الباتش) لبرنامج الـ Net Bus فإن وجدت رقم المنفذ ضمنها فإن جهازك قد أخترق وعليك في هذة الحالة التخلص اولا من ملف التجسس كما تم شرحة في الفصل السابق ثم اغلاق المنفذ 

المفتوح كما سيتم شرحة لاحقا: 

منافذ Ports دخول برنامج النت باص : 

20034 

1045 

4590 

6711 

7300 

7301 

7306 

7303 

7308 

30029 

30100 

30101 

30102 

31337 

31338 

31339 

التخلص من برنامج النت باص واغلاق منافذه المفتوحة: الرابط الرئيسي بين كمبيوتر المخترق وكمبيوتر الضحية هو ملف التجسس المزروع بالأخير ومتى ماتم تحديده والتخلص منه قطعت عليه سبل التجسس اما المنافذ التي فتحت فهي كما شرحناها بالفصل السابق جزء من الذاكرة يتعرف عليها الجهاز بانها منطقة اتصال ومتى ما تم حذف ملف التجسس (الباتش) فأن الويندوز يعيد اغلاق تلك المنافذ عقب اعادة تشغيل الجهاز لأن مصدرها (ملف الباتش) قد قضي عليه. 

2- برنامج Black Orifice : الفجوة السوداء ثاني اشهر برنامج للأختراق وأقدمها يعطي سيطرة كاملة للمخترق وابرز اصدارته السابقة يحمل النسخة رقم 1.2 وقد أصدرت الجمعية التي تصدرة وأسمها "جمعية البقرة الميته" Cult of Death Cow اعلانا بأطلاق اصدارة جديدة منه في نهاية الصيف السابق سمته Black Orifice 2000 . يقوم البرانامج كما ذكرنا بأعطاء سيطرة كاملة للمخترق وتظهر بجهاز الضحية نفس الأعراض التي ذكرتها سابقا . 

البحث عن منافذ دخول هذا البرنامج: 

قم بأجراء البحث عن المنافذ كما تم شرحه اعلاه التي عادة يدخل منها برنامج الـفجوة السوداء وقارنها بالمنافذ في القائمة ادناه فإن وجدتها من ضمن هذه القائمة فأن جهازك يكون قد اخترق عن طريق هذا البرنامج: 

31338 

31337 

31666 

54320 

54321 

أكتشاف ملف التجسس الخاص بهذا البرنامج: 

قم بنفس الأجراء الذي شرحته بالفصل الأول للكشف عن ملف الباتش وبعد الدخول لملف تسجيل الويندوز توقف عند Current Version . الأن أنقر على المجلد RunServices وابحث عن اي ملف غريب بجهازك له امتداد exe ( أنت اعرف بجهازك من الأخرين) . إن وجدت اي ملف غريب لم تشاهده بجهازك من قبل فأنقر عليه بزر الماوس الأيمن ثم احذفه واخرج من ملف تسجيل الويندوز . اعد تشغيل الجهاز وتوجة الي مجلد الـ System في اعدادات بقائمة إبداء. الأن ابحث عن ملف يحمل نفس اسم الملف الغريب الذي حذفته وإذا لم تجده فأنقر قائمة (عرض) ثم ( خيارات المجلد) ثم (عرض) من قائمة الملفات المختفيه ثم ضع علامه على (اظهار جميع الملفات) ثم انقر تطبيق فموافق. ستعود مرة اخرى الي مجلد System فإذا وجدت الملف المطلوب فقم بمسحة وستجد ملفا اخر اسمه windll.dll قم بحذفه هو ايضا واعد تشغيل الجهاز . الأن تكون قد قطعت الطريق على المخترق وجعلته يبحث عن سراب. 

3- برنامج Sub Seven : من اشهر البرامج المستخدمة بمنطقة الخليج ، يسمونه "القنبله" وهو مرغوب ومطلوب وشعبي لبساطته وسهولة تعلمه وسهولة الأختراق عن طريقة . يتميز بمخادعة الشخص الذي يحاول ازالته فهو يعيد تركيب نفسه تلقائيا بعد حذفه من ملف التسجيل بالويندوز بالطرق الثلاث التي ذكرتها في الفصل السابق ولكن هناك طريقة جديدة وخارقه لحذفه سأشرحها لاحقا. 

قبل شرح اعراض الاصابة التي يتركها هذا البرنامج بجهاز الضحية تأكد اولا من عدم فتح منافذ الاتصال الخاصة به في جهازك بنفس الطريقة السابقة وقارنها بالمنافذ التاليه فإن وجدتها فأن جهازك حتما مصاب وعليك متابعة الموضوع للتخلص من المخترق: 

6711 

6776 

1243 

1999 

أعراض الأصابة : 

تختلف اعراض اصابه هذا البرنامج عن البرنامجين السابقين فمن أهم أعراض اصابه هذا البرنامج ظهور رسالة شهيرة عند كل مرة يدخل فيها المخترق لجهاز الضحيه وهي ( قام هذا البرنامج بأنجاز عملية غير شرعيه ....) !! تريثوا .. لايعني من رأى منكم هذة الرسالة على شاشته أن جهازه قد اخترق .. قلنا بأن في هذا البرنامج الكثير من الخبث مما جعله مرغوبا خصوصا بمنطقة الخليج ، فهو حينما يعطي رسالة كهذه إنما يوهم المخترق بـأن هذه الرسالة شائعة ومعروفه ومن تظهر له فقد تعود عليها فلن يشك مطلقا قبل قراءة هذه الأسطر في أن جهازه قد اخترق . كيف نميز بين الرسالة الصادقة البريئة والرسالة الكاذبه الخبيثة؟؟ 

1- افتح ملف الـ win.ini الموجود بمجلد الويندوز وابحث في بداية السطور الأولى عن اي قيم شبيهة بالقيم التاليه: 

run = xxxx.exe او run = xxxx.dl 

load = xxxx.exe او load = xxxx.dl 

لاحظ أن xxxx تعني اسم الخادم فإذا عثرت على اي قيمة منها فأحذفها فورا وبمعنى اخر يجب أن لايظهر اي سطر من السطور اعلاه في بداية السطور الأولى لملف الـ win.ini فإن ظهر فأحذفه على الفور. 

2- افتح الملف system.ini الموجود بمجلد الويندوز وستجد بالسطر الخامس العبارة التالية : 

Shell = Explorer.exe 

إن كان جهازك مصابا فستجد شكل العبارة السابقة يكون هكذا: 

Shell = Explorer.exe xxx.exe او shell = Explorer.exe xxx.exe 

مع العلم بأن xxx هو اسم الخادم زمن اشهر اسمائة : rundlll6.exe و 

Task_Bar.exe 

أن وجدت جهازك مصابا فقم بمسح اسم الخادم فقط ليصبح السطر كما يلي : 

shell=Explorer.exe 

والأن انت تكون قد قطعت الطريق بين ملف التجسس واسم الخادم الخاص به ونشبه ذلك بمن قطع جهاز التنفس عن المريض فلا يبقى الا دفنه وعليك القيام بحذف ملف التجسس الخاص بهذا البرنامج كما تم شرحة في الفصل الأول . وبعد فكما رأينا خطورة الأختراق فإن الوقاية خير من العلاج والوقاية الأولى هي عدم السماح بزرع ملفات التجسس في اجهزتنا فهي حلقة الوصل الأولى لدخول المخترقين اليها . 

في الحلقة الدراسية القادمة إن شاء الله سأشرح طرق الوقاية بتفصيل اكثر وسنتعلم كيفية استخدام البرامج المضادة لبرامج الاختراقات التي تم شرحها اليوم وايضا سنصل لمحور حديث هذة الحلقات الدراسية وهو الدفاع الذاتي  ​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

الحلقة الدراسية الخامسة  

مع التطور المستمر لطرق واساليب الاختراق ، كان لزاما ان تتطور في مقابلها وسائل وطرق للحماية. ولأهمية هذا الموضوع بالنسبة للمسؤولين عن الأنظمة والمزودات فقد كان الاهتمام بأمن وحماية المزودات من المخاطر الأمنية كبير جدا ولا تخلوا اليوم شركة من قسم يختص بأمن وسلامة المعلومات . 
ولكن في المقابل حينما نتحدث عن حماية الأجهزة الشخصية- وهو المحور الرئيسي لهذه الدورة الدراسية- نجد بأن هناك قصورا كبيرا من المستخدمين في حماية اجهزتهم وهوعامل اصبح لزاما على كل المستخدمين إدراكه من خلال ما تم شرحة في الحلقات الدراسية السابقة . وقد انتشرت برامج الحماية والبرامج المضادة للاختراقات انتشارا كبيرا قد يصاب معه المستخدم بالحيرة فيما يختاره منها خصوصا اذا ما ادركنا بأن بعض – وليس كل تلك البرامج- تقوم هي ذjنها بأنشطه تجسسية لصالح الشركة المصنعه لها ولكنه لا يكون سواء تجسس إحصائي لمعرفة عدد المستخدمين للبرنامج المذكور ، اما مانسمعه من وجود برامج للحماية تقوم تلقائيا بفتح منافذ معينه بالأجهزة فأن هذا لم يثبت بعد في تقارير رسمية والشركات تدرك اليوم بأن المستخدم العادي وفي اي بلد كان على جانب كبير من الوعي الذي يؤهله لأكتشاف الثغرات الأمنيه بالبرنامج –ان وجدت- وشركات كتلك تهمها السمعه اولا وأخيرا لأن ذلك يتوقف عليه نجاحها في السوق وبالتالي مكسبها وخسارتها. 

طرق برامج الحماية :  

للحماية من الاختراقات والتجسس هناك عدة طرق تستخدمها برامج الحماية لأداء مهامها ويمكن تصنيف هذه الطرق الي اربعة على النحو التالي: 

1- تخزين قاعدة بيانات بالبرنامج تخزن فيه عدد كبير من اسماء احصنه طرواده ويتم عمل مسح لكافة الملفات الموجودة بجهاز المستخدم ومطابقتها مع الموجود بقاعدة البيانات تلك للتعرف على الملفات المطابقه . يتم تحديث قاعدة البيانات دوريا اما من خلال الاقراص اللينه التي تحدث اولا بأول كما كانت تفعل سابقا شركة مكافي ببرنامجها الشهير انتي فيروس او يتم ذلك مباشرة من خلال الانترنت كما يفعلا نورتون ومكافي في الوقت الحالي . 

2- البحث عن وجود تسلسل محدد من الرموز التي تميز كل ملف تجسسي والتي تميز احصنه طروادة وغيرها وهذا الملف يعرف تقنيا بأسم Signature وايضا هذة الطريقة تحدث دوريا كما تم شرحه اعلاه . 

3- الكشف عن التغيرات التي تطرأ على ملف التسجيل Registry وتوضيح ذلك للمستخدم لمعرفة ان كان التغيير حصل من برنامج معروف او من حصان طرواده. هذه الطريقة يتبعها برنامج اللوك داوون الشهير. 

4- مراقبة منافذ الاتصالات بالجهاز (اكثر من 65000 منفذ) لأكتشاف اي محاولة غير مسموح بها للأتصال بالجهاز المستهدف وقطع الاتـصال تلقائيا واعطاء تنبيه بذلك في حالة وجود محاولة للأختراق . هذة هي طريقة برنامج الجامر المعروف . 

سنتاول في هذة الحلقة الدراسية بعض اشهر البرامج المستخدمه للحماية وسنكتفي بشرح الثلاثة الاولى منها لشيوعها بين المستخدمين التقليديين : 

1- برنامج Lock Down  

الشركة المنتجة : Harbor Telco Security Corp. 

الموقع على الأنترنت : http://www.lockdown2000.com/ 

الحجم : 2 MB 

السعر: $ 99 

المحاسن : برنامج قوي وشامل للحماية الفردية  

العيوب: تنطلق صفارة التحذير عند كل تغيير يحدث بلمف الـ Registry وعند استقبال الكوكيز الغير مضرة للمواقع التي تتم زيارتها. اشهر البرامج المستخدمه للحماية ، يعمل كجدار ناري حيث يقوم بفحص الجهاز عند بدء التشغيل للبحث عن احصنة طروادة ومن ثم الغاء الملف مباشرة مع ترك رسالة تعلم المستخدم بذلك . يمنع كذلك المخترقين ويسجل محاولات الدخول في تقرير مختصر يشمل وقت الدخول وعنوان الـ IP كما انه يعطي معلومات عن جهة الأتصال والبلد. 

ملحوظة : اشارت بعض التقارير التي نشرت بكتاب Firewalls and Internet Security الي ان هذا البرنامج قد قام بفتح المنفذين رقمي 12345 و 1243 ببعض الأجهزة المحدوده بالولايات المتحدة خلال عام 1999 ولكن هذة الأتهامات لم تثبت بشكل قاطع كما ان الشركة المنتجه لم تعلق على الموضوع كما ذكر المؤلفين . 

2- برنامج Jammer 

الشركة المنتجة : Jammersoft Corp. 

الموقع على الأنترنت : http://start.at/jammer/ 

الحجم : 1.6 MB 

السعر : $ 19.95 

المحاسن : مراقبة تامة لكافة المنافذ (65000) في وقت واحد  

العيوب :1- يحمي المستخدم من نفسه عند اختيار الحماية الشامله 

2- على المستخدم ادخال كلمة السر عند كل بداية لتشغيل الجهاز قد لايتوقع ان هذا البرنامج ذو السمعة الحسنه هو من انتاج الشباب الفلبيني المتخرجين من جامعة لاديلاس بمانيلا العاصمة . حينما دخلت دول جنوب شرق اسيا الي عالم الانترنت ظهرت في المقابل مافيا جديده تخترق الأنظمه ولأن برامج مضادات الأختراقات هي مكلفه بتلك الدول ولأن الحاجة هي ام الأختراع فقد تمكن ثلة من الشباب الفبيني من تصميم برنامج جيد اسموه الجامر وبالعربية المجمد لأنه يجمد المخترق في مكانه فلا يسمح له بالدخول ولا بالخروج ، يعلقه في موقعه الذي دخل منه حتى يسمح له المستخدم بالخروج. 

يقوم الجامر بالحماية من المخترقين خصوصا الذين يستخدمون برنامجي Net Bus و Back Orifice حيث انه يراقب المنافذ لمراقبة اي حركة دخول او خروج للبيانات . ايضا يعطي تنبيها صوتيا مع رسالة موجزه عند محاولة اي شخص للدخول الي الجهاز. يقوم كذلك بأغلاق الثغرات الأمنية التي عاده تترك مفتوحه في برنامج الـ ICQ حيث يغلقها البرنامج بطريقة اليه ودون تدخل من المستخدم . يتحسس الجهاز لوجود ملفات التجسس بداخله حيث يقوم بأزالتها اليا . لديه قدرة اكثر من خارقه على اكتشاف برنامجي التجسس المذكورين اعلاه ويقوم بالغاء بريمجات التجسس الخاصه بهما (ملفات الباتش) اليا كذلك. يوفر ثلاث مستويات للحماية هي على التوالي : الحماية الأوليه عند التشغيل فقط ، والحماية الثانوية عند التشغيل بالأضافة لبعض وسائل الحماية الضرورية الأخرى ، وأخيرا الحماية الشاملة حيث لا يمكن تشغيل اي برنامج من البرامج المخزنه بالجهاز. 

3- برنامج Internet Alert 99 

الشركة المنتجة : BONZI Software 

الموقع على الأنترنت : http://www.bonzi.com/ 

الحجم : 2.07 MB 

السعر : $ 40  

المحاسن : سهل وبسيط تعلمه وتشغيله ، قوي ومتين في حمايته ومنعه للمخترقين 

العيوب : يسمح للأخرين بالدخول بأذن من المستخدم (او غيره ان كان الجهاز يستخدمه اكثر من مستخدم) 

من برامج الحماية القوية يؤدي الحماية على ثلاثة محاور رئيسية وهي : مراقبة شاملة للمنافذ ، واعطاء تنبيه صوتي عند محاولة الدخول ، وتسجيل رقم المخترق IP والوقت والتاريخ ، ولا يكتفي بكل ذلك بل انه يوضح موقع المخترق من خلال خريطه عالميه تشمل جميع شركات الاتصالات بالعالم كما وانه عند تحديد موقع المخترق فأنه يزود المستخدم باسم مزود الخدمه التي مسجل معها المخترقISP ورقم التليفون والبريد الألكتروني . أخيرا يعمل البرنامج في خلفية نظام التشغيل حيث يشغل حيزا قدره 20 كيلوبايت فقط من الذاكرة 

4- برنامج Norton AntiVirus  

5- برنامج The Cleaner 

6- برنامج Guard Dog 

7- برنامج Hoe Guard 

8- برنامج At Guard   ​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 أكتوبر 2005)

الوقاية  

1. لا بد من وجود برنامج حماية ( مضاد للفيروسات ) ويفضل أن يتم شراؤه .. ويجب عليك تحديثه عن طريق الشبكة كلما توفر ذلك .( بعض هذه البرامج تتوفر التحديثات لها كل أسبوعين كبرنامج Norton AntiVirus وهو من أفضل برامج الحماية + ماكفي ايضا  ) .

2. لا تستقبل ملفات إلا ممن تثق بهم .. وإن إستدعى الأمر إستقبل لكن لا تقم بتشغيلها .. حيث أن معظم ملفات الباتش والتي تحوي فيروسات التروجان Trojan .. ترسل دائماً بطريقه مباشره عن طريق برنامج الـ ICQ .. أو الـ FreeTel .. وكذلك الـ Mirc . 

3. إفحص جهازك بشكل دوري في موقع housecall.antivirus حيث يوفر هذا الموقع الفحص على الفيروسات وملفات التروجان مجاناً .. ويمكنه كشف جميع أنواعها وحذفها من جهازك .. ويحدث هذا الموقع بإستمرار . 

سيكشف هذا الموقع جميع الفيروسات والباتش بجهازك .. لكنه لن ينظف إلا الفيروسات فقط .. أما ملفات الباتش فلن يستطيع ( لأنها تكون قيد العمل بالذاكره ) .. أن كان هناك شيء طبعاً .

4. لا تحفظ الأشياء المهمة على القرص الصلب للجهاز مثل ( الملفات الشخصيه - الصور العائليه - ملفات تحتوي على كلمات سريه أو أرقام بطاقات إئتمان أو حسابات بنوك .. إلخ ) إحفظها دائما على ( أقراص مرنه - Floppy Disk ) .. أو على CD إن كان لديك CD Writer .

5. إبتعد عن المواقع المشبوهه .. ولا تقم بتنزيل أي ملفات من تلك المواقع .

العلاج   

قبل أن نبدأ مسألة العلاج اضغط هنا وستظهر لك شاشة جديده لموقع HouseCall AntiVirus .. قم بإتباع التعليمات السهله فيها وإفحص جهازك .. وسجل المعلومات عن كل الفيروسات وملفات الباتش على ورقه .. وأحتفظ بها معك . أو أفحص جهازك إذا كان لديك برامج فحص .. وتأكدت بأنه مصاب بملف تجسس ..!! وبدون شك أنك تود الخلاص منه بدون أن تلجأ لتهيئة القرص الصلب ( Format ) . طبعاً قد تكون العمليه معقده بعض الشيء .. لأننا نتعامل مع ملفات باتش عديده لبرامج مختلفه .. ويزيد الأمر صعوبه هو إختلاف اسماء تلك الملفات .. حيث أن ( المرسل ) بإمكانه قبل الإرسال تغيير إسم الملف بأي أسم يشاء .. لكننا سنحاول قدر الإمكان تضييق الدائرة على ملف التجسس .. ومن ثم حذفه من ( دفتر الريجستري Registry ) وبالتالي من الجهاز .. 

اتبع الخطوات التالية :- 

انقر على Start

ثم اكتب في خانة التشغيل ( Run ) الأمر التالي regedit 

بعد ظهور نافذة ( Registry Edtor ) أفتح الدايركترات التاليه بالترتب

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE

Software

Microsoft

Windows 

CurrentVersion

Run

والآن بنافذة دفتر الريجستري ( Registy Editor ) على يمينك بالشاشه نافذة مقسومة لقسمين Name و Data ستشاهد تحت قائمة Name أسماء ملفات هذه الملفات تعمل مع قائمة بديء التشغيل الموجودة في الوندو في جهازك ويقابلها في قائمة Data عنوان الملف . 

لاحظ الملف الذي امامة سهم احمر يدل هذا على وجود ملف تجسس إذ ليس له عنوان أنقر على هذا الملف وأحذفة بواسطة الضغط على مفتاح Del ثم على OK

بعد فحص الجهاز إذا كان هناك ملف تجسس .. ولنفرض أنك وجدت ملف تجسس بإسم Fsat.exe اضغط هنا وأبحث عن اسم هذا الملف وأحذفة وإذا لم تجدة فا اضغط هنا وأبحث عنه مرة ثانية لا تنسى أن تعيد تشغيل الكمبيرتر بعد حذف الملف .

منقووول للافاده وعلي ضمانتي من هاك قديم  ​


----------



## abn yso3 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*

*مشكور لنلك المعلونات المفيد الرب معك*


----------



## ناجي رشاد فهمي (6 مايو 2007)

*رد على: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد جدا والرب معاك


----------



## jack louis (19 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*

بجد موضوع ملوش حل ومفيد اوي  وارجوا كتابة ايميلك لاسالك عن بعض الاشياء وشكرا اوي  الرب يباركك


----------



## s_h (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*

بجد الموضوع جامد اوى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك و يحميك


----------



## ZEUS (11 مايو 2008)

*رد: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*

*واو بربي هاد موضوع حقو دهب 
الله يسلم هالإيدين يارب 

^_^ *


----------



## نفيين1988 (11 مايو 2008)

*رد: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*

عنوان الموضوع كل شئ عن الهاكرز والحماية للاسف لم اجد الا اشياء بسيطة جدا 
كل ما تتعلم عن الحماية والهكر بتكتشف انك فيه اشياء اكتيرة ما بتعرفها ملهاش نهاية زى البحر فالهكرز لا يعرف المستحيل ولا يعرف الملل بعدين ممكن يخترق الجهاز بدون ما يبعت ملفات او اى شى او يحكى معك كلمة وحدة ممكن بمجرد انك متصل معاه او اميلك عنده فقط او من غرفة دردشة حتى بفتح صفحتك فقط ولا يتكلم معك ولا تعرفه مين هوا اصلا بيقدر يخترق جهازك ويتحكم فيه اكتر منك الا شغلة واحدة بتحكمش فيها مفتاح البور الشئ الوحيد الذى لا يتحكم فيه ويستطيع ان يجد كل ضربة مفتاح قمت بها على الوندوز الحالى واسترجاع كل المحذوفات وكل عملية صارت على جهازك
افضل برامج الاختراق ممكن تشتريها او تتعلمها من مواقع و منتديات اوكرانية او روسية لانها متاحة هناك اكثر من اى مكان تانى


----------



## Coptic Man (11 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*



jack louis قال:


> بجد موضوع ملوش حل ومفيد اوي وارجوا كتابة ايميلك لاسالك عن بعض الاشياء وشكرا اوي الرب يباركك


 
انا مبسوط جداا اني الموضوع عجبك يا جاك

ويمكنك مراسلتي بالرسائل الخاصة بالمنتدي

او سوف ارسله لك برسالة خاصة ان اردت

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Coptic Man (11 مايو 2008)

*رد: كل شئ عن الهاكرز !! والحماية!!*



نفيين1988 قال:


> عنوان الموضوع كل شئ عن الهاكرز والحماية للاسف لم اجد الا اشياء بسيطة جدا
> كل ما تتعلم عن الحماية والهكر بتكتشف انك فيه اشياء اكتيرة ما بتعرفها ملهاش نهاية زى البحر فالهكرز لا يعرف المستحيل ولا يعرف الملل بعدين ممكن يخترق الجهاز بدون ما يبعت ملفات او اى شى او يحكى معك كلمة وحدة ممكن بمجرد انك متصل معاه او اميلك عنده فقط او من غرفة دردشة حتى بفتح صفحتك فقط ولا يتكلم معك ولا تعرفه مين هوا اصلا بيقدر يخترق جهازك ويتحكم فيه اكتر منك الا شغلة واحدة بتحكمش فيها مفتاح البور الشئ الوحيد الذى لا يتحكم فيه ويستطيع ان يجد كل ضربة مفتاح قمت بها على الوندوز الحالى واسترجاع كل المحذوفات وكل عملية صارت على جهازك
> افضل برامج الاختراق ممكن تشتريها او تتعلمها من مواقع و منتديات اوكرانية او روسية لانها متاحة هناك اكثر من اى مكان تانى


 
اهلا بيكي يا اخت نفين معانا في المنتدي ونتمني ان نري مشاركتك دائما علي صفحاتك المنتدي

وبالطبع كلامك صح ولكن ليس بهذه البساطة الامر معقد بعض الشئ ويستلزم ذكاء حاد وايضا ميل للبرمجيات كي يستطيع ان يعمل ذلك كما انه الموضوع يشمل الاساسيات واكيد لو ليكي في البرمجيات اوي هتلاحظي ده ..

كما انه لو لاحظتي ان الهاكر يتطور كل يوم فمبالك ان الموضوع من سنة 2005 ؟؟

وانا ابتعدت عن حتي مجال دراسة الهاكر لذلك ليس لي خبرة بالجديد وباذن الله اذا عرفت المزيد سوف اقوم با اضافته

سلام ونعمة

وشكرا لكل الاخوة الاحباء اللي قاموا بالرد واتمني ان يكون الموضوع عند حسن ظنكم وتستفادوا منه

الرب معكم


----------

